# Non-Monitored Home security



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

Home security is something i didn't think i would be putting on my current house however a house in my neighborhood was broken into this month and it got me thinking.

Here's all i am looking for...
Wired or wireless system (doesn't matter to me)
Door and window sensors ( i have a dog so motion is more difficult) (6 windows and 4 doors)
A keypad (and two keychain remotes if possible)
Lastly, and the difficult part, i want to me able to monitor it from my iphone. I simply want to be notified if the alarm goes off ( I may add cameras later however for now just either need a text/email sent to me, or an app for the system on my phone. I would connect the system through my high speed router at home.

I know security has been talked about before on here however i haven't been able to achieve what i'm looking for. I also know that a monitored system will be encouraged by many of you for me and i may add this feature later however, right now i would like to self monitor it.

Thanx in advance.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Personally I think monitoring is a waste of money except for fire and CO2. If the neighborhood hoodlum is trying to break in and the alarm starts squealing, he's not gonna wait around to see if you have monitoring, he's gonna skedadaddle.....

Check out www.smarthome.com I'm sure you'll be able to put a system together that's exactly what you are looking for


----------



## harleyman (Oct 24, 2009)

I'd also be interested in finding out more about this. I have an Android phone and believe that I've heard about some sort of home monitoring app that you can download but I haven't taken any time to look into it any further yet. Thanks for the initial post gmhammes!! Any advice/help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

We have a couple dogs in our house, 

I have secured both doors with long, heavy screws in the hinges and latches. Our windows are secured. We have motion-sensor lights on all sides but the front of the house.

But seriously, if burglars want in to any house badly enough, they'll get in. My goal is to make my house far less vulnerable than the houses in some other neighborhood. It's theft-deterrent, not theft-proof.


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

DrHicks said:


> We have a couple dogs in our house,
> 
> I have secured both doors with long, heavy screws in the hinges and latches. Our windows are secured. We have motion-sensor lights on all sides but the front of the house.
> 
> But seriously, if burglars want in to any house badly enough, they'll get in. My goal is to make my house far less vulnerable than the houses in some other neighborhood. It's theft-deterrent, not theft-proof.


Good points. I have a dog as well. I also know first hand that the burglers around me are pretty dumb and just a siren would send them running. 

I'm not looking for anything elaborate although the phone app feature would be nice. 

Another reason i am looking into these systems is because i will be building my next house in about a year and a half so it will be good to know more about them to pre wire.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Pretty much ANY alarm that has a dialer can be self-monitored. Instead of having the dialer call a monitoring service, you simply have it dial your cell phone. There are systems that will work with your broadband internet, and that have web/smartphone based interfaces, that will allow you to recieve texts, emails, and even live video feed of your home whenever you want them or at scheduled intervals. If you really want to get fancy there are systems that put a camera and intercom on your front door. When someone pushes your doorbell it rings your cell phone and you can talk to them, regardless of where you are, and even use your phone to unlock the door, or open your garage to let them in. you can use your phone to turn up the heat or air before you get home as well. www.smarthome.com is a good place to start, although most of what you find there can be found cheaper elsewhere...


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

gmhammes said:


> Good points. I have a dog as well. I also know first hand that the burglers around me are pretty dumb and just a siren would send them running.
> 
> I'm not looking for anything elaborate although the phone app feature would be nice.
> 
> Another reason i am looking into these systems is because i will be building my next house in about a year and a half so* it will be good to know more about them to pre wire*.


Good point. It's much easier to have the wiring there and not use it, then to need it and not have it.

I also think you're right about most burglars being pretty dumb. Not all, but most. They're not Ocean's Eleven. They're just stupid punks looking to score some easy money.

I've often thought of installing some of these el cheapo door and window alarms. For no more money than they are, it might be worth the deterrent.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

gmhammes said:


> Another reason i am looking into these systems is because i will be building my next house in about a year and a half so it will be good to know more about them to pre wire.


If your new house will have an attached garage, do yourself a favor and wire the OVERHEAD doors for alarm contacts. Most people just do the door between the garage and house, but I have found alarming the overhead door to be a lot more convienent.

The other thing you want is multiple keypads. I have one by the front door, one in the garage, one by basement walkout and a forth in the master bedroom. This way your always close to one in the event that one of the kids sets off the alarm by mistake, and with them set to chime when a contact is opened/closed you can pretty much monitor the house from anywhere inside it, even when the alarm isn't set. Most keypads have a panic button feature as well, so that's another great reason to have more than one, and with one in the bedroom you'll never have to get out of bed to see if you forgot to set the alarm


----------



## KarlJay (Dec 9, 2009)

I use the QSee 4ch DVR, it has a 320g HD for recording and can be upgraded. It allows you to set motion areas from a grid that each camera has. It supports calling on the phone and monitoring via internet by I think 5 people. I've had it for nearly a year now and the only problem is the quality of the camera. I wouldn't get any camera less that 520 TV lines and I got the 520 on sale w/rebate less than $100 each @ frys. 
I haven't used the smart phone monitoring yet so can't say much about it. I just got the raincheck for a second one @ $99 @ Fry's which is a steel.
I tryed the swann brand and it sucked, couldn't monitor via internet, backup to USB had to be 2g or less, that sucks. I use an old TV to monitor.
Some notes, the nite vision drops the quality down but still works. The quality of the camera is very important, the cheap ones just plain suck. Anything less than 520 TV lines, I'd pass on. I'm looking at using an HD pocket camcorder but it has to have the HD pass thru and not all do this (Kodak Zi8 doen't do pass thru). The reason for looking at these is that they can be in the < $200 range and the quality should be much better. The CCD cameras in the 600TV lines tend to get pricey...
Overall I'd have to say that the QSee system is great and a great value, you might want to check the specs because it does interface with other equipment.
Another option is to use an old PC, hook into the serial/printer ports to monitor switches and with a modem, it can dial out. If you don't have an old PC, they can be found REAL CHEAP.


----------



## Giles (Jan 25, 2010)

There is a lot of information at www.diysecurityforum.com


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

There are several systems out there. Do your research and please do not buy the cheapest system. They tend to be unreliable. Been there myself.

I use HAL 2000. It's best with a dedicated PC and I use a UPS battery back-up too. When any of my wireless cameras are tripped I receive a real-time video on my cell as well as the PC hard-drive.

Add a few signs around the property and stuck to the windows, a couple motion detectors that sound alarms inside the garage and home and your off to a good start. I also use a Voice Alert wireless motion detector for the garage and house when I'm at home. Beef up the man door lock on the garage. 

I have a few other items installed but you get the picture. They might figure a way to break-in, steal some things, but I'll have you on video.

Security isn't cheap. If you end up with an ADT paid monitor type system you can have it send a warning/images to a phone, the police and or a neighbor. This can be the best option for most folks.

Just my 2¢


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

Mr Chips said:


> If your new house will have an attached garage, do yourself a favor and wire the OVERHEAD doors for alarm contacts. Most people just do the door between the garage and house, but I have found alarming the overhead door to be a lot more convienent.
> 
> The other thing you want is multiple keypads. I have one by the front door, one in the garage, one by basement walkout and a forth in the master bedroom. This way your always close to one in the event that one of the kids sets off the alarm by mistake, and with them set to chime when a contact is opened/closed you can pretty much monitor the house from anywhere inside it, even when the alarm isn't set. Most keypads have a panic button feature as well, so that's another great reason to have more than one, and with one in the bedroom you'll never have to get out of bed to see if you forgot to set the alarm


Are you kidding? I am tempted to put asecond, seperate alarm on my garage! :laughing: 
Definately though i will put contacts on the overhead doors in the new place, thank you for the advice.

Great idea about the multiple keypads. For my current house i planned on having only two since it is smaller however i will make sure to pre wire for more in the new house. If i just run 12/2 and an ethernet cable to the locations, i should be good right?


----------



## peterrogers (Nov 6, 2010)

*Self Monitorng vs. Professional 24/7*

Self monitoring can be deceiving - and below is a link to an article that lists some of the reasons why. I have also seen some great posts on other DIY forums that speak to the issue of professional monitoring vs. self monitoring. Just this morning we did not arm the system, and I got an alert on my B'berry from my system that told me my garage door had opened (the overhead one) when nobody was at home. I was at work, so dilaing 911 did not work. I found the number for the police, and they patched me through to the dispatch center, where I got the 3rd degree - and a lukewarm response that perhaps someone could go. If my central station had made the call, the dispatcher would have sent someone right out. Varies by jurisdiction, of course. And the point about fire is really a good one - do don't want anything to delay that. Protecting our homes and families is worth something.

http://blog.frontpointsecurity.com/...-systems-–-why-self-monitoring-is-a-bad-idea/


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

peterrogers said:


> Just this morning we did not arm the system, and I got an alert on my B'berry from my system that told me my garage door had opened (the overhead one) when nobody was at home. I was at work, so dilaing 911 did not work. I found the number for the police, and they patched me through to the dispatch center, where I got the 3rd degree - and a lukewarm response that perhaps someone could go. If my central station had made the call, the dispatcher would have sent someone right out.


I must be missing your point ( i am not too smart so it's no suprise). Wouldn't this scenerio have played out EXACTLY the same whether you are self monitoring, or paying a service? Since your alarm wasn't armed, the monitoring service would never have been contacted since the alarm was never triggered. what am i missing?


----------



## peterrogers (Nov 6, 2010)

Mr. Chips - you are right. My point was that we should have armed the system, since then it would have been the central station calling the police (and they have the right number) - and the police would have gone, which is what I wanted. I could easily missed that signal (bad cell spot, traveling, asleep, etc.) - and then what? Especially true with fire monitoring, where every minute counts. Shame on us for not arming the system... But if you are self-monitored, you don't have the option.


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

That's where neighbors come into play.

I have great neighbors. 4 weeks ago I asked a seamless gutter/spouting guy to stop and get measurements for a quote. My neighbor, in this rural town, met him out back. Asked a couple questions and called me on my cell. 
I forgot to tell the neighbor what I had planned and he was doing what we all agreed to do. He would have dialed the Police first if he was concerned but felt he needed my input on this one first.

Nothing can beat a good neighborhood watch. I'm happy that not much gets by folks around here.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Shamus said:


> That's where neighbors come into play.


I agree. If my alarm started screaming and i didn't have monitoring, not only would (at least) one of my neighbors call the police, but more than likely one of my neighbors would be standing in my front yard to see if there was a problem, long before the police even had time to think about dispatching someone. I live in a small town with a very limited police force. the police in my town give house alarms VERY low priority. Not going to get any better with even more budget cuts.....


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

Great advice and i do get along with most of my neighbors and the ones i don't get along with, well they are nosey enough that if someone other than me was at my house, they would be watching them...lol My next door neighbor and myself both excerise the tight to bear arms so i do feel my house is protected even when i am not there but would still like to monitor it remotely if for no other reason than some new gadget to have.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

I am going to chime in here on the topic.
I have a monitored Security System here as well, actually two, one for my Garage, one for the House.
It costs me about $24.00/month, plus a permit from the City once a year, that is $20, I think.
Police response is very fast around here, we are talking about 2-3 minutes tops. And I don’t live in a bad Neighborhood.
I do own my own Computer Network Consulting Business, so I installed my own Camera System. I started out with the Lorex System (Costco) which is good for Beginners, the Cams were all at or around 420 TVL. Junk, if you ask me.
So first I updated all 8 Cameras to some 700 TVL Cams, now we are talking. Details are now visible, Faces recognized, etc. Night vision is excellent. 
The Lorex DVR, which I upgraded to 2 TB Storage, quit after 2 years. Bummer, the warranty just ran out.
So I bought this one from EBay, the Seller is a very professional Man who can answer all of your Questions, actually follows up with you if you have more Questions.
I bought several DVR’s from him and dozens of Cameras for my Customers.
My new DVR can be upgraded to 8 Hard Drives, right now I just have two in there, works fine with me.
Tons of Storage at highest settings on all Cams.
About the Camera monitoring:
You will need either a Static IP Address that you can dial into, or, if you like most of us on a dynamic connection, get an account with DynDns.org.
This Account is no longer free, so be prepared to shell out $20/year or so. This Service will translate your Dynamic IP Address into a Name that you choose, as soon as it changes. Well worth it, you’ll get 30 different Names, share them with your Friends if you want to give some away.
So for example, instead of 175.67.55.122 being your Public IP, it will be something like Shamus.gotdns.com. 
The free Dyndns -updater runs on one of your Computers and will report the IP change immediately, so you can always dial into your DVR from anywhere in the world.
Not so fast: 
You first have to set the internal IP Address of your DVR to static, then open some Ports on your Router to forward the requests to your DVR.
Most DVR’s use port 7000 or 9000, some 37778 and 80 for Web connections with your Laptop or Computer, and then port 18004 and 8888 for your Android phone or whatever you have.
Some frustrated users always report problems with IE 9, 10 or Firefox, because they can’t connect because their Browser security settings are not configured to download and install unsigned ActiveX modules. Easily fixed by adjusting the Security settings in IE’s Tools>Internet options> Security Tab, choose Custom Level, and check the appropriate ActiveX settings.
Sorry about the long post.
:wink:


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't have any direct experience with them or know how effective they might be, but there are motion sensors designed for people with pets. They will not detect motion occurring at or near floor level, where pets would roam. 

We have had monitored security systems in five or six of our homes over the years. For the most part, they are far more trouble than they are worth, especially with kids in the house. We never, not once, had a real alarm; every single one was accidental. If you have kids, you must be certain they all understand how the system works, what to do if it goes off, and what to say when the monitoring company calls. No response, a garbled response, or an incorrect response will guarantee a visit from the police and probably an ambulance too. That happened to us once. And some places will fine you for too many false alarms.


----------



## Charly-sbufix (Jun 25, 2013)

hey, guys! sorry it's only now that I bumped into this web site!
Lots of interesting and useful info! 
As for me, I just accomplished my home video surveillance system. I chose a couple of Samsung cams and Xeoma software. I'm still on a trial version, but am concidering buying a lisence.
I have no problems with the software so far, but maybe anybody else is using Xeoma and has something to tell?
I'll appreciate any info! Thank you in advance!


----------

